# Late Night Wednesday's



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Afternoon! 

We are never as happy as when we get to meet our customers face to face! 

At the moment outside of our normal opening hours 9.30 - 5.00 during the week we also open on the last Saturday of the month and the first Saturday of the month from 10am to 1pm. 

Were introducing a new time now for those that cant make the weekends or normal days. 

From this week were going to do Late Night Wednesdays and open to 7.30pm for those who want to grab some bits but cant get here during the week before 5pm

We hope to see you soon.


----------

